# Maverick redichek ET-732



## killmeh (Jan 3, 2011)

where is the best place to buy one?


----------



## nwdave (Jan 3, 2011)

I'd try Todd Johnson.  He's a member here and comes highly recommended.  Try him at www.amazenproducts.com.  He's a square shooter and will treat you right.


----------



## killmeh (Jan 4, 2011)

Chris @ IronPigBBQ.com has a couple more in stock if anyone was looking to pick one up!


----------



## smokaholic (Jan 6, 2011)

My buddy dave runs bbqfans.com  and I bought mine there yesterday.


----------



## finney (Jan 8, 2011)

killmeh said:


> Chris @ IronPigBBQ.com has a couple more in stock if anyone was looking to pick one up!




I'll have 24 more Tuesday (Jan 11) if anyone wants one.  $60 includes Priority shipping.


----------



## killmeh (Jan 10, 2011)

it came in today chris, at work right now so havent had time to play with it yet, ill let you know how it goes tho!


----------



## flizmo (Jan 11, 2011)

Just sent payment for one. THanks again.

 


Finney said:


> killmeh said:
> 
> 
> > Chris @ IronPigBBQ.com has a couple more in stock if anyone was looking to pick one up!
> ...


----------



## tatonka3a2 (Jan 11, 2011)

If all goes well I am hoping to win one at the end of the week!  Fingers crossed I still have some catching up to do.  I entered a contest at the Maverick site on Facebook. If you want to help me out I would appreciate it. My husband posted a link a couple of days ago with this info as well.

If you are on Facebook and would like to vote for our Reverse Sear Hickory Smoked Rib-eye with Parmesan Garlic & Shrimp it would be appreciated.

To vote you must first "like" Maverick's Facebook page, which you can do that here - http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fb...01143136606212

Then to vote for our entry you have to "like" our photo which you can do that here until 5:00 PM, January 14th - http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fb...01143136606212

To look at all the entries and vote for which one looks best to you you can view all the participants here - http://www.facebook.com/pages/Maveri...01143136606212

Thanks!!!


----------



## finney (Jan 11, 2011)

As "Mr Reverse Sear", I'd love to do that... (heading to Facebook)
 


Tatonka3A2 said:


> If all goes well I am hoping to win one at the end of the week!  Fingers crossed I still have some catching up to do.  I entered a contest at the Maverick site on Facebook. If you want to help me out I would appreciate it. My husband posted a link a couple of days ago with this info as well.
> 
> If you are on Facebook and would like to vote for our *Reverse Sear* Hickory Smoked Rib-eye with Parmesan Garlic & Shrimp it would be appreciated.
> 
> ...


----------



## tatonka3a2 (Jan 12, 2011)

Thanks Finney!!  It is REALLY close race and all the votes are helping!!


----------



## finney (Jan 16, 2011)

Congratulations Tanya! 

I saw you won!


----------

